# problema con xfree [FAQ varie][Risolto]

## Xevion84

non riesco a settare xfree e a farlo partire come posso fare?

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> non riesco a settare xfree e a farlo partire come posso fare?

 

Ma secondo te come possiamo aiutarti se presenti il tuo problema in questo modo? Cosa vuol dire "non riesco a settare xfree" e "farlo partire"? Non sai che comandi dare? Oppure lo sai ma non riesci a configurarlo correttamente? Oppure l'hai configurato ma non parte di suo? Oppure... insomma, il principio basilare di forum e ML (e della netiquette in generale) è che si presenti il problema nel modo più chiaro e completo possibile, per educazione nei confornti di chi cerca di aiutare e soprattutto per sperare di avere un aiuto: non abbiamo poteri magici, se non ci dai almeno i dati di base del problema come possiamo risolverlo?

Prova a presnetare meglio il problema, magari possiamo esserti maggiormente d'aiuto (e ricorda cneh che prima di chiedere bisogna cercare su internet e sul forum).

p.s.: ovviamente sono consigli dati in tutta serenità  :Wink: 

----------

## Xevion84

boh non so i oho provato a fare cio che dice il manuale ma non c'ho cavato un gran che xfre non parte ancora  :Sad: Last edited by Xevion84 on Thu Oct 16, 2003 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> io non so te ma con settare intendo configurare cmq non so perche ma appena gli do xfree mi da un fatal error

 

Fin li era chiaro... intendevo: non sai come si configura, sai come si configura ma non funziona, etc etc. I casi sono mille, devi dirci tu qual è il tuo... inoltre ripeto: cosa vuol dire "mi da fatal error"? Se non ci mandi l'errore completo o la parte di log relativa al problema sarà *molto* dura aiutarti. Insomma, consiglio da amico: o ci metti buona volontà e ti sforzi di essere completo e chiaro o credo faticherai molto sia con linux che con qualsiasi comunità in cui cercherai aiuto.

----------

## Xevion84

nello specifico ho notato ora mi dice no screen found :S

----------

## augustus

Per configurare XFree

# xf86config (e configuri xfree)

# cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

Se non riesci a risolvere posta

1- il log (/var/log/XFree86.0.log)

2- il file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

3- la tua configurazione hardware (: leggi scheda video, monitor, mouse, etc...)

bye

----------

## Xevion84

va beh ci rinuncio a sto punto mi sa che lo levo :S

----------

## cerri

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83375

----------

## Xevion84

riproviamo:

dunque ho digitato 

XFree86 -configure

XFree86 -xf86config /root/XF86Config.new

(qui mi si apre una schermata nera con il mouse funzionante)

rc-update add xfs default

(e qui mi dice xfs alredy installed in runlevel default;skipping)

non so che altro fare  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Ma hai provato a seguire la documentazione di gentoo? Tipo quest guida?

----------

## Xevion84

si è proprio quella che sto seguendo

----------

## shev

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> si è proprio quella che sto seguendo

 

E allora perchè hai dato quegli "XFree86 -configure etc etc"? Basta un banale "xf86config" da root e seguire le istruzioni che ti vengono date (questo è più semplice rispetto al -configure etc etc). Quindi una volta configurato il tutto dare "startx". Se hai già fatto questo (e sei sicuro di aver fatto le cose per bene), come già detto postaci il tuo file di configurazione /etx/X11/XF86Config  e le caratteristiche del tuo pc (tipo di scheda video, tipo di mouse, etc etc).

----------

## cerri

Scusa, ma se stai seguendo quella guida perche' lanci quei comandi??

----------

## Xevion84

perche io faccio cio che c'è scritto solo che se non funzione fantasitcheggio e provo, rega io non so fare un c.... con linux ancora, sono qui con 2 pc differenti e sto diventando matto per me sono solo scritte mooolto brutte e incomprensibili non so che dirvi :S

----------

## augustus

 :Question:  cosa non ti era chiaro in: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per configurare XFree
> 
> # xf86config (e configuri xfree)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non riesci a risolvere posta
> 
> 1- il log (/var/log/XFree86.0.log)
> ...

 

Quello screen not found al 99 % è causato da un errata configurazione di X. 

Se non posti il log, il tuo file di confgurazione e la tua configuarazione hardware è difficile aiutarti ... cerca di capire: non tutti hanno la sfera di cristallo   :Wink: 

Per favore posta queste 3 info (se hai 2 pc, i 2 file li puoi copiare un un floppy e portarli sul pc dove hai la connessione ad internet

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/

cp /var/log/XFree86.0.log /mnt/floppy/ && cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /mnt/floppy/

umount /dev/fd0

)

bye

----------

## Xevion84

per quanto riguarda l'hardware io ho:

scheda video- voodoo 3 3500 tv

monitor norteck cube 17 pro

----------

## cerri

 *Xevion84 wrote:*   

> perche io faccio cio che c'è scritto solo che se non funzione fantasitcheggio e provo, rega io non so fare un c.... con linux ancora, sono qui con 2 pc differenti e sto diventando matto per me sono solo scritte mooolto brutte e incomprensibili non so che dirvi :S

 

Questo mi fa pensare che tu vieni dal mondo Windows  :Smile: 

Allora: linux ha un sacco di file di log storati nella dir /var/log che ti possono sicuramente essere di aiuto.

Per quanto riguarda X, segui la guida PASSO PASSO e cerca di capire quello che fai. Vedrai che alla fine tutto si risolverà  :Smile: 

----------

## Xevion84

:'( non mi copia i file sul floppy mi dice cannot create regular file /mnt/floppy/XFree86.0.log : read only file system

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> :'( non mi copia i file sul floppy mi dice cannot create regular file /mnt/floppy/XFree86.0.log : read only file system

 

Prova a montare il dispositivo con

mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/

invece che con

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/

----------

## cerri

Ma il disco e' sprotetto?

----------

## Xevion84

no non è protetto  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma il disco e' sprotetto?

 

aggiungo: esiste la directory floppy in /mnt ?

se non esiste, fai 

```
mkdir /mnt/floppy
```

dopodiché ricomincia con quello che ti han detto.

Dai, che ce la fai,

Coda

----------

## Xevion84

ci sono svluppi dunque ho fatto un miliardo di mastruzzi e ora sono finalmente dento XFREE,

c'è solo un unico piccolo dettaglio non trascurabile, ha una risoluzione che fa pena come posso fare a cambiarla?

----------

## augustus

# nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

troverai una sezione:

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "XYZ" "XYZ'' "XYZ'

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

Nella sottosezione modes metti per prima la risoluzione che vuoi utilizzare ...es.

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

----------

## Xevion84

io non cel ho tutta sta roba scritta  :Sad: 

o meglio cel ho ma non c'è scritto nulla del tipo

1024x768 e cose varie

----------

## augustus

non deve esserci per forza 1024x768.

Deve esserci una sezione del tipo:

 Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "risoluzione" "risoluzione'' "risoluzione''

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection 

devi sostituire la riga

Modes "risoluzione" "risoluzione'' "risoluzione'

con

Modes  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

Così quando avvi X con depth=24 (di solito si usa questa di default) viene tenuta la prima risoluzione valida trovata ... in questo caso 1024x768

----------

## Su-34

dunque raga ho installato e configurato xfree seguendo scrupolosamente la magnifica guida presente sul sito, solo che appena faccio

startx

diventa tutto nero e nn riesko piu a tornare a gentoo

secondo voi che puo essere?

le impostazioni sono queste:

monitor (sconosciuto)   H 28.0-96.0    V 50.0-75.0

scheda video RIVA128  4Mb di ram

mouse Auto (in realtà è un ps/2 della logitech)

vedo di recupare qualcke log

eccolo:

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 i586 [ELF] 

Build Date: 05 March 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Mar  5 08:33:54 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "My Video Card"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi

/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/

Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0598 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0586 card 1106,0000 rev 47 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3040 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 12d2,0018 card 0000,0000 rev 22 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128 rev 34, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xe6000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[10] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) VGA(0): initializing int10.

(II) VGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) VGA(0): Depth 8, (--) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) VGA(0): RGB weight 666

(==) VGA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) VGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) VGA(0): videoRam: 64 kBytes.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) VGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) VGA(0): Virtual size is 320x200 (pitch 320)

(**) VGA(0):  Built-in mode "Generic 320x200 default mode": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 25.2 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.2 Hz (VScan)

(II) VGA(0): Modeline "Generic 320x200 default mode"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 206 207 224 vscan 2 -hsync +vsync

(==) VGA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe7000000 - 0xe70000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[13] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ImPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## Su-34

allora ignorate pure il post precedente perchè mi sono accorto che nn avevo configurato la scheda video, ma mettevo solo la ram su di essa, quindi ho risolto   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ora ho problemi con il muose, che avvio startx ma si pianta con un errore, , e il log dice che è il mouse. 

(EE) xf86Openserial : cannot open device logitech

che significa?

ora vedo di ricontrollare il  tutto

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> ora ho problemi con il muose, che avvio startx ma si pianta con un errore, , e il log dice che è il mouse. 
> 
> (EE) xf86Openserial : cannot open device logitech
> 
> 

 

Controlla bene nella dcumentazione per sapere quale é il protocollo del mouse e mettilo nell'XF86 al posto di auto (a me con i 2.6.x auto falliva...)  :Wink: 

P.S. Se X da lo schermo nero si può killare in maniera forzosa con i tasti [ctrl][alt][delete] (no, non [canc] ma [<--]). Oppure ritornare alle text console con [ctrl][alt][F1]..[F6].

----------

## Su-34

allora ho configurato tutto in maniera eccezionale  soprattutto leggendo vecchi post in desktop enviroment ed è configurato anche il muose

solo un piccolo problema..

lo schermo diventa nero., perchè??? che devo fare? sono convinto che nn ho sbagliato nulla

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> lo schermo diventa nero., perchè??? che devo fare? sono convinto che nn ho sbagliato nulla

 

Potrebbe essere che stai esagerando e cerchi di accedere al monitor con una risoluzione/refresh che non supporta.

----------

## Su-34

allora il monitor nn lo conosco perchè nn è mio ed anche una ricerca su google, nn ha prodotto alcu risultato

quindi ho inserito knoppix che alla avvioo fa uno scan di sistema e mi ha dato i seguenti valori

 H 28.0-96.0 

 V 50.0-75.0

io li ho inseriti, poi pero per la risoluzione effettivamente nn so se ho fatto giusto.....

scusa come faccio a vedere quale risoluzione supporta il monitor?

con il cd live gentoo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> scusa come faccio a vedere quale risoluzione supporta il monitor?
> 
> con il cd live gentoo?

 

Se non é quello forse hai dimenticato qualcosa, possibile che non hai messaggi di errore?

Prova a vedere il file di configurazione generato dalla Knoppix e a confrontarlo con quello che stai facendo tu  :Wink: 

Il live di gentoo dovrebbe mandare il framebuffer a 1024x768.

----------

## Su-34

ho risolto tutto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

funzia avevo sbagliato appunto la risoluzione

grazie  

ora per diventare un vero esperto di x devo sapere come faccio ad aumentare la risoluzione, che quello che sono spunatate fuori 3 finestre orribili....., sai dirmi come devo fare? sempre con lo stesso comando?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> sai dirmi come devo fare? sempre con lo stesso comando?

 

Comando? Quale comando?

Fai un poco di prove cambiando la risoluzione nel file di configurazione.

Le finestre potrebbero essere orribili perché il widnow manager di default (twm) non é esattamente lo stato dell'arte in quanto a estetica  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Su-34

grazie, alla fine ho fatto un po di prove e credo di aver capito tantiiiiiiiissimo su xfree, ho configurto perfino il muose ps2 della logitech con scroll. ora sono riuscito a impostare tutto cio che volevo   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   e mi sento gasato, ma veramente tanto gasato da chiederti se, inserendo un  altra scheda video, riesco ad avere 2 monitor contemporaneamente, con il puntatore del mouse che va su tutti e 2 

ultima cosettina, posso fare

rc-update add startx default

??? per averlo disponibile fin dall avvio?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> grazie, alla fine ho fatto un po di prove e credo di aver capito tantiiiiiiiissimo su xfree, ho configurto perfino il muose ps2 della logitech con scroll.

 

Bravo, dato che il topic (IMHO) é diventato un p2p, potresti fare un breve documenti dove spieghi passo passo quello che hai fatto? Magari i posteri ti ringrazieranno  :Wink: 

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inserendo un  altra scheda video, riesco ad avere 2 monitor contemporaneamente, con il puntatore del mouse che va su tutti e 2 
> 
> 

 

Posso solo dirti di ceercare la parola "xinerama".

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ultima cosettina, posso fare
> 
> rc-update add startx default
> ...

 

NO.

O usi la variabile XSESSION nel make.conf

O metti startx nel .profile del tuo utente.

l'rc-update serve per aggiungere/togliere i demoni che devono essere avviati, non per avviare automaticamente un programma stand-alone come X

----------

## Su-34

la guida la fare volentieri ma ti posso giurare che ho seguito quella in italiano presente gia sul sito di gentoo, infatti è bastato che mettessi

al posto di "PS/2" la stringa "IMPS/2"

ed aggiungessi quest altra stringa qua

Option "ZAxisMapping""4 5"

il tutto ovviamente sotto la sezione 

Pointer' core input

lo seguita lettera per lettera

malediazione, proprioora ho emerso fluxbox, e nelle flags era settato 

-xinerama

e quando avevo avviato l emerge vero e proprio ho letto il tuo topic

che posso fare per rimediare? lo riemergo?

stiamo andando OT? smetto qui?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> malediazione, proprioora ho emerso fluxbox, e nelle flags era settato 
> 
> -xinerama
> 
> e quando avevo avviato l emerge vero e proprio ho letto il tuo topic
> ...

 

Prima documentati su come funziona xinerama. Sul come configurarla e mettere su il tutto non so nulla  :Wink: 

Dopo sistemi la USE e riemergi  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

Forse posso darti qualche consiglio da ex windows  :Smile: 

Se hai scaricato le iso coi binari di KDE e Gnome installale tra i packages seguendo il manuale per la configurazione del desktop.

Seguendo le istruzioni puoi configurare /etc/rc.conf per lanciare un login manager all'avvio (potresti addirittura usare l'autologin)... all'inizio una comoda interfaccia grafica ti aiuterà sicuramente a entrare nel mondo di gentoo senza grandi scossoni  :Smile: 

KDE non è tra le più veloci, ma è a detta di molti la più comoda e la più completa in quanto a strumenti di configurazione. Se decidi di compilarla a partire dai sorgenti sappi che ti ci vorrà un eternità, quindi se puoi ti conviene cominciare ad usarla partendo dai rapidi packages (emerge -k) e poi riemergerla dai sorgenti con più calma, in seguito.

----------

## Su-34

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O usi la variabile XSESSION nel make.conf 

 

ho fatto

nano -w /etc/make.conf

ma la xsessione nn esiste!!!!!! l ho cercata anche con whereis

----------

## shanghai

La variabile XSESSION si trova in 

/etc/rc.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> La variabile XSESSION si trova in 
> 
> /etc/rc.conf 

 

 :Embarassed:  suggerimento errato

----------

## shanghai

```
mikado@tux etc $ more rc.conf |grep XSES

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

Prego?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Su-34

grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ad entrambi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prego?    

 

Con errato mi riferivo al mio suggerimento di usare il make.conf  :Razz: 

Il tuo era perfetto  :Wink: 

----------

